# 2-Cycle Engine blowing smoke



## Gsx Rev (Nov 16, 2004)

Recently my JD Sabre 13Hp mower engine gas started blowing smoke out the exhaust while under load and also Idle.I have also found oil in my air cleaner.Does anyone have an idea on why this Is happening and how to fix the problem sghort of rebuilding the engine,Thanks In Advance,Tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it might have to much oil in the gas mix or its to old of gas. if it runs it most likely it isn't the engine or it just needs to have the ports and all cleaned. that or the carb needs adj. and is probablly releasing to much fuel


----------



## Gsx Rev (Nov 16, 2004)

My apologies for posting the wrong Info on my problem with a smoking engine.It is a 4-cycle and not a 2-cycle.I was thinking about my snowmobile at the time and just posted the wrong Info.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well 4-cycle. could be too much oil in it or it needs a rebuild if its old and not an i/c/ more than six years or more old or use alot


----------



## speed75 (Sep 27, 2004)

check your oil baffle if it is ok then you have a blown head gasket between then intake an exhaust vavle.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

never know might be the rings. just a process of elimination check it over find whats wrong.


----------

